# Mitwirken an Open Source Projekten



## whiteman (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich Programmiere seit etwa 2 - 3 Jahren mit Java und seit 2 Jahren in meinem Studium. Allerdings sind die Projekte die wir machen meist sehr klein und keine Herausforderung für mich. 
Ich bin durch ein Gespräch mit einem Personalchef eines Unternehmens dadauf hingewiesen worden, dass es sehr hilfreich ist, für die spätere Jobsuche, wenn man sich während des Studiums an Open Souce Projekten beteiligt. 
Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung mit großen Projekten und wollte euch Fragen wie man am besten Anfangen sollte und wo und wie ich nach open source projekten suchen kann denen ich beitren kann.
Oder kennt einer sonst hilfreiche Tipps, was man als Herausforderungen machen könnte während des Studiums, dass einen auch bei der späteren Jobsuche einen Vorteil verschaffen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Noctarius (19. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen:
Finde ein OSS Projekt dass dich interessiert und mit dem du am besten auch selbst was anfangen kannst. Z.B. ne Forum- oder Blogsoftware oder oder oder... Wenn du dich eingearbeitet hast ließ Bugtracker oder Forum und versuche erst kleinere und dann größere Fehler / Probleme zu lösen oder bastel kleinere, feine Ergänzungen und contribute sie an das Projekt.
Erstens muss man nicht immer Mitglied eines Teams sein um was beizutragen und zweitens, wenn du dich nicht dumm anstellst kommt die Anfrage auf Teambeitritt irgendwann von ganz alleine ^


----------



## whiteman (19. Mai 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen:
> Finde ein OSS Projekt dass dich interessiert und mit dem du am besten auch selbst was anfangen kannst. Z.B. ne Forum- oder Blogsoftware oder oder oder...



Ich will mich ja nicht blöd stellen oder so, aber gibt es vieleicht eine Seite in der mehrere OS Projekte aufgelistet sind, oder wo kann man solche Projekte finden?


----------



## Noctarius (19. Mai 2009)

Als größte mit Open Source Software in Java oder https://www.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectList und natürlich Sourceforge und Konsorten wobei hier halt alle Programmiersprachen vertreten sind.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2009)

Die Eclipse Foundation ist mitlerweile natürlich auch Heimat für eine ganzes Arsenal von FOSS Projekten. Google Code und viele andere ebenfalls.
Aber: sowas bringt dich nicht wirklich vorwärts. Was sind die Programme die du selbst verwendest? Fehlt dir eine Funktionalität in einer OpenSource Software die du einsetzt? Stört dich dort ein Bug? 
So wird man zum Commiter, man wählt nicht einfach aus einer Liste aus


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2009)

Sag ich ja "mit denen man was anfangen kann" xD


----------



## tuxedo (20. Mai 2009)

Oder eben selbst ein OpenSource Projekt starten....  Und dann ggf. Leute finden die Mithelfen.

- Alex


----------



## Noctarius (20. Mai 2009)

well nice alternative


----------

